# Doctor/Radiologist report



## Laurajaynecox (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi there,


I'm in ZA currently completing my life partner visa application.

I am having the doc and Radiologist report completed this week.

Can anyone please give me an estimate of the costs of these?

Also, is it fine to make no appointment with the radiologist dept and just sit/wait for the xrays to be completed?

Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Laurajaynecox said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I'm in ZA currently completing my life partner visa application.
> ...



Hi Laura,

The medical form should cost between R250-R500 depending on your doctor.

And the X-ray anywhere from R450-R700 (I've found that if you ask and if you pay with cash they will give you a little discount, and it doesn't hurt to ask.)

It depends on where you have the x-ray done, but I would go for the physical. Then tell your doctor you need an x-ray. And she can write for you to have one. I think that would be easier. And, yes you can go have your x-ray then wait for it be read and pick it up.

Hope this helps!! Also be sure to use the official forms.


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, Laura.
I paid R400 for a report from GP and about R400 for an X-ray. I had an X-ray in one of Cape Town's Mediclinic. We didn't make an appointment.
Though do not forget that you will need to have a special form for both reports (you can find them in the Internet).


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Laurajaynecox said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I'm in ZA currently completing my life partner visa application.
> ...


My doctors report cost me nothing. My doctor charged the visit to the medical aid and charged me nothing for the report. I have had this report done 4 times with different doctors and they have all done the same.

Xray I have paid anything from R300 to R500 and I always wait around and get it straight away.


----------

